# Proftpd always giving 530 error [SOLVED]

## Hum4ngus

Hi all!

i've got a problem i can't seem to fix myself.

here goes:

Recently i was trying to find out why connecting to my ftp server was so slow, i found out that by putting "Identlookup off" in the proftpd.conf i would speed up connecting.

so i did, suddenly i couldn't login anymore. on any of my users. they would all get the 530 error ([R] 530 Login incorrect.)

before i tried fixing this problem using forums etc, i wanted to update my whole system (because i hadn't in a very long time).

So i followed these two guides:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

and

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml

i did the first gcc as said in the "change chost" guide.

i completed these 2 guides without any problems, but my proftpd problem didn't go away.

i searched a lot of other threads regarding this problem, the most obvious solution was checking if the users had a valid shell or not. i did that and i "think" this is not the real problem.

I'll post all sorts of logs and information i can get my hands on.

/var/log/messages

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 14 16:23:49 Humster proftpd[29658]: humster.nl (::ffff:192.168.1.77[::ffff:192.168.1.77]) - error setting IPV6_V6ONLY: Protocol not availab$
> 
> Jun 14 16:23:49 Humster proftpd[29658]: humster.nl (::ffff:192.168.1.77[::ffff:192.168.1.77]) - FTP session opened.
> 
> Jun 14 16:23:49 Humster proftpd[29658]: humster.nl (::ffff:192.168.1.77[::ffff:192.168.1.77]) - USER www (Login failed): Incorrect password.
> ...

 

/var/log/proftpd.system.log

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 14 19:35:16 Humster proftpd[32156] humster.nl: ProFTPD 1.3.1rc2 (devel) (built Thu Jun 14 19:29:01 CEST 2007) standalone mode STARTUP
> 
> Jun 14 19:37:05 Humster proftpd[32156] humster.nl: ProFTPD killed (signal 15)
> 
> Jun 14 19:37:05 Humster proftpd[32156] humster.nl: ProFTPD 1.3.1rc2 standalone mode SHUTDOWN
> ...

 

/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf

 *Quote:*   

> ServerName                      "Humster FTP server"
> 
> ServerType                      standalone
> 
> DefaultServer                   on
> ...

 

/etc/shells

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/shells: valid login shells
> 
> /bin/bash
> 
> /bin/csh
> ...

 

# proftpd -t

Checking syntax of configuration file

Syntax check complete.

# proftpd -n -d 10

 - mod_tls/2.1.2: using OpenSSL 0.9.8e 23 Feb 2007

 - retrieved UID 21 for user 'ftp'

 - retrieved GID 21 for group 'ftp'

 - <Directory />: deferring resolution of path

humster.nl -

humster.nl - Config for Humster FTP server:

humster.nl - /

humster.nl -  AllowOverwrite

humster.nl -  RequireValidShell

humster.nl -  Umask

humster.nl - DefaultServer

humster.nl - RequireValidShell

humster.nl - AuthPAM

humster.nl - AuthPAMConfig

humster.nl - Umask

humster.nl - UserID

humster.nl - UserName

humster.nl - GroupID

humster.nl - GroupName

humster.nl - ROOT PRIVS at mod_delay.c:299

humster.nl - RELINQUISH PRIVS at mod_delay.c:301

humster.nl - ROOT PRIVS at mod_ctrls.c:1618

humster.nl - RELINQUISH PRIVS at mod_ctrls.c:1620

humster.nl - mod_lang/0.8: binding to text domain 'proftpd' using locale path '/usr/share/locale'

humster.nl - retrieved group ID: 21

humster.nl - setting group ID: 21

humster.nl - SETUP PRIVS at main.c:2824

humster.nl - ROOT PRIVS at main.c:1895

humster.nl - RELINQUISH PRIVS at main.c:1902

humster.nl - ROOT PRIVS at main.c:2228

humster.nl - deleting existing scoreboard '/var/run/proftpd/proftpd.scoreboard'

humster.nl - opening scoreboard '/var/run/proftpd/proftpd.scoreboard'

humster.nl - RELINQUISH PRIVS at main.c:2254

humster.nl - error setting IPV6_V6ONLY: Protocol not available

humster.nl - ROOT PRIVS at inet.c:329

humster.nl - RELINQUISH PRIVS at inet.c:373

humster.nl - Failed binding to ::, port 21: Address already in use

humster.nl - Check the ServerType directive to ensure you are configured correctly.

humster.nl - ROOT PRIVS at mod_delay.c:1084

humster.nl - RELINQUISH PRIVS at mod_delay.c:1086

# grep ftp /etc/passwd

ftp:x:21:21:added by portage for ftpbase:/home/ftp:/sbin/nologin

proftpd:x:101:1001:added by portage for proftpd:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

# grep ftp /etc/group

ftp:x:21:

proftpd:x:1001:

# grep www /etc/passwd

www:x:1000:1000:/var/www/localhost/humster.nl/:/var/www/localhost/humster.nl:/bin/false

# grep www /etc/group

www:x:1000:

# ps -e | grep ftp

28463 ?        00:00:00 proftpd

# ls /var/run/*.pid | grep ftp

/var/run/proftpd.pid

When trying to connect:

[R] Connecting to 192.168.1.72 -> IP=192.168.1.72 PORT=21

[R] Connected to 192.168.1.72

[R] 220 ProFTPD 1.3.1rc2 Server (Humster FTP server) [::ffff:192.168.1.72]

[R] USER www

[R] 331 Password required for www

[R] PASS (hidden)

[R] 530 Login incorrect.

[R] Connection failed

I hope you guys could help me with this problem.

Thanks!Last edited by Hum4ngus on Sat Jun 16, 2007 2:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Theron NightStar

I had this same problem, but my login issue was different - something about it couldn't set anonymous privileges. I re-emerged mine with -acl and it worked. I still get the ipv6 error (annoying) but I can log in now. HTH

----------

## RaZoR1394

Hi. I have the same problem and I think I think it has something to do with "ROOT PRIVS". I don't think Proftpd likes users with root privs loggin in.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> galactica (basestar.local[192.168.1.102]) - ROOT PRIVS at main.c:872
> 
> galactica (basestar.local[192.168.1.102]) - SETUP PRIVS at main.c:877
> ...

 

I have removed myself from the root group but I still get this message. I think that enabling root login may fix this.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> galactica home # emerge -av proftpd
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file (rename it to
> 
> # 'proftpd.conf' for actual use. It establishes a single server
> ...

 

I'm really frustrated cause this worked right out of the box plus some small modifications on my PS3 and I need to get my server up and running.

edit:

I even tried using xinetd and it won't connect. Seems like it wasn't a root priv problem after all. Don't know what to do really

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Portage & Programming to Networking & Security.

Networking stuff, so moved here.

----------

## Hum4ngus

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Moved from Portage & Programming to Networking & Security.
> 
> Networking stuff, so moved here.

 

Thanks.

I re-emerged it like this:

# emerge -alv proftpd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.1_rc2-r2  USE="ipv6 mysql ncurses nls pam ssl tcpd -acl -authfile -clamav -hardened -ifsession -ldap -noauthunix -opensslcrypt -postgres -radius -rewrite (-selinux) -shaper -sitemisc -softquota -vroot -xinetd" 0 kB

still doesn't work, and i doubt it has something to do with rootlogin over ftp.

i had a working proftpd, but i suddenly stopped working. there's got to be someone who can help us?

----------

## RaZoR1394

Yes, correct. I started proftpd in debug mode on my PS3 and this ROOT PRIVS does also appear frequently. I'm running glftpd temporary now and it works decently. I'm also trying proftpd with xinetd again but it has the same 530 problem.

----------

## RaZoR1394

Enable AuthPAM in your proftpd.conf. That made proftpd work for me. Otherwise I think you need to mess with PAM on your system. I think this happens because I have too much crap on my system like Gnome, KDE, Fluxbox etc. Even though X is totally shut down on the server it may be interferring.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> AuthPAM                         on
> 
> 

 

Now It's time to try if fxp is working   :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## Hum4ngus

Thanks!

that works for me too!

i changed the line "AuthPAM on" in proftpd.conf

then checked /etc/pam.d/ftp and changed the shell of the user ftp to /bin/false and added it to /etc/shells

----------

